# Intended/ Attempted Procedure



## mallory615 (Feb 23, 2012)

Pulmonlogist schedules outpatient thoracentesis on a patient with a pleural effusion.  Ultrasound is used at the bedside, locates a small effusion on the left and very small effusion on the right.  Too small to tap.  Procedure is cancelled.  Is there anything I can bill for my doctor's time spent?  Any help?  Thanks


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 27, 2012)

*No incision?*

If there was no incision (or introduction of needle, etc), then you will be coding the E/M based on the documentation.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## mallory615 (Feb 29, 2012)

Nope... no incision.  That was pretty much the answer I was expecting.  I will bill accordingly.  Thanks


----------

